# Hello Brethren



## rwmoore (Jan 8, 2011)

My name is Roger Moore, I am Sr. Deacon of Metropolitan #1182 in Dallas, TX., also a member Dallas Chapter 47 R.A.M., Dallas 18 R.&S.M., and Knight of Dallas Commandery #1.  I am a Consultant in the computer industry serving Automobile Dealers nationwide and avid motorcyclist.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome Companion Moore!!


----------



## Ary (Jan 8, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:
			
		

> Welcome Companion Moore!!



Hello Bro Stewart, 
I'm trying to learn to post a new MSG  from my I phone. Any suggestions?


----------



## rwmoore (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you Companion Stewart




Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome Companion Moore!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 8, 2011)

Ary said:


> Hello Bro Stewart,
> I'm trying to learn to post a new MSG  from my I phone. Any suggestions?



It looks to me like you have it figured out for the most part. I bet that there are some Brothers around here this weekend who use the iPhone format, I'll let them help you with that format as I have never used an iPhone.


----------



## Ary (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol, I think I have it all figured it out. I'm sure like everything else that I'm learning. There will be more questions to come.


----------



## mark! (Jan 9, 2011)

Ary said:


> Lol, I think I have it all figured it out. I'm sure like everything else that I'm learning. There will be more questions to come.


Are you using the Masons of Texas app on the iphone?  Sure makes everything a whole lot easier.

Welcome Brother Moore.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello Brother Moore.  Good to have you aboard!


----------



## Benton (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome Brother Moore! I'll resist all the James Bond jokes that come to mind, as I'm sure you get those all too often.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## peace out (Jan 12, 2011)

Howdy, rwmoore.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

